# Palm Tree or Disney K2 cover???



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

So far I've been unsuccessful in my search for a cover that has palm trees or Disney related   If the Oberon covers came with palm trees or Disney I'd have purchased the cover a week ago  

So has anyone seen a cover like this or am I just wishful thinking


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

While I've never tried their designs, SkinIt does make K2 skins with a Disney theme. Someone asked about them a few months ago here. I don't remember if they ever said anything about buying one, but maybe someone else will recall.

http://www.skinit.com/designchoice.php

Not a huge selection, but a few options anyway. Hope they have one you like!


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you tried making your own?  My best friend and I are putting together collagues for our K1 covers.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

You could order a custom laser cover with a palm tree or Disney pic. It looks like they're only available in red & black, more info in this thread... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14547.0.html.

Another option would be to get a plain cover & add one of those vinyl deals to it, something like this.

Decalgirl has 2 palm tree shins for kindle 2... link.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I doubt any company will allow you to use a Disney image for custom artwork unless you have paid for, and provide them with, a license to do so. Palm trees on the other hand shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's some nice clip art of palm trees. They are charging $10 for the vector file (which is best for resizing).



You can easily remove the "ground" line at the bottom too.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

These are really good ideas! I'm stuck though on the gorgeous look of the Oberon or Noreve leather covers. Anyone think the Ginkgo looks like palm tree leaves   or maybe the wave for the ocean   Hmmm I think either of those would make me think of my favorite place


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I was about to suggest the laser engraving but just realized someone has beaten me to it


----------

